# A myriad of questions about a Rollfast road bike.



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 7, 2014)

I picked up an old Rollfast Super de Luxe last summer. It's been sitting in the back yard ever since. I decided to see what it needed to be rideable. I'm a cruiser guy so I'm out of my element. Here are my questions.

What brand is this? Some of the stickers on the frame I've only seen on my Columbia's.

What size tires would go on it? The tires are dry rotted and all the rubber with writing has peeled off the side walls.

Is there anything special about the seat post for this bike? It's bent and needs to be replaced.

What's the simplest way to acquire replacement brake/shifter cables? Do they come in standard lengths? I don't mind having to make up my own. I have other needs for cable so I don't mind buying more than I need for this bike if the price per unit is good.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 7, 2014)

I managed to make out 27x1-1/4 on one of the tires so that question is answered.

I might actually get to ride this by the end of the month. The rear derailleur is squeaky clean now. The front and rear brake assemblies have been disassembled, cleaned, and reassembled but I'll have to do some more work on them to replace a few missing pieces.

I started to take the rear wheel apart. The ball bearings fell out but I'm not surprised. I'll take the wheel to the bike shop to have the cassette removed since I don't have the tool myself. Tomorrow I'll remove the crank and fork to clean and lube those bearings if they don't need to be replaced.


----------



## rhenning (May 7, 2014)

Go to Walmart and buy their cable kit.  You cut them to fit and the cost is $7 for two derailluer cables and two brake cables and their housings.  Roger


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 7, 2014)

Cool. Thanks.


----------

